
The Internet Toaster (2000) - perch56
https://www.livinginternet.com/i/ia_myths_toast.htm
======
_bxg1
Made me think of this classic: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/Status/418](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/Status/418)

------
VectorLock
Sounds like this is a definitive beginning of "The Internet of Things."

~~~
inflatableDodo
I think Cambridge University's Trojan Room coffee pot probably wins -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot)

~~~
VectorLock
1989 seems to predate that and the coffee pot wasn't internet connected, it
simply sat in front of a camera.

~~~
inflatableDodo
Please excuse me, I had a brain fart.

------
anfractuosity
Heh, sounds like you could possibly cause the bread to catch on fire.

------
wishrider
What a golden opportunity to show off my "feedback toaster" project :)
[https://feedbacktoaster.com/](https://feedbacktoaster.com/)

You put your website in and it gets roasted.

------
_bxg1
Such a simpler time.

------
bitwize
Of course it runs NetBSD.

